# Smoked fish cakes



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2013)

I made up a batch of fish cakes last night. Normally I would smoke the fish prior to making the cakes, but this time I didn't have the time so I just grilled it up. I use a pretty simple recipe and go by feel on the amounts that I use. I used four nice sized Sebastes Melanops, aka Black Bass, Black Rock Cod, Sea Bass, Black Snapper, and Pacific Ocean Perch, fillets. Probably a total of a pound or there about.













10726191394_b89156fdb4_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






You'll need several taters, I usually figure 2-3 per pound of fish. Peeled, boiled and mashed. I season the taters while they are cooking. I used several mashed garlic cloves, parsley, onion, red pepper corns, and dill. Wish I'd had some tarragon but didn't.













10726111486_b992dafb31_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013


















10726387373_5e4390dcfb_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






These were really small taters so I used 5. Boiling away with all the good spices. While the taters are cooking its time to get the fish on the grill. If you are smoking the fish you'd reverse the operation and get the fish going first. Note that you want the taters cold when forming the cakes. Because of my time crunch I mashed the taters spread them in a 9x13 pan and into the fridge to cool.













10726539493_37fb12f368_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013


















10726536213_56d6186087_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013


















10726394243_3625daddf6_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






Whether smoked or grilled take the fish till it just turns an nice opaque white and flakes easily. Or for the IT freaks 145º I seasoned the fish the same as the taters, but I added Old Bay to the fish too.













10726539823_1fad913ef9_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






Flake all the fish, watch for bones, no one likes to get those in their fish cake!













10726816876_851a010075_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






Mix the fish and the taters together. Best method is by hand and try not to over mix. Here I like to taste again to see if any additional seasonings are needed. I added a quarter of an onion, finely chopped. I also added more Old bay and parsley, salt and pepper. This also the time to check and see if a cake will hold together. In my case they were a bit dry. One could add buttermilk, cream, or eggs if needed to create a binder.













10727171393_28c589aa0b_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






I added eggs, two. I recommend that you add one at a time. but I knew from the past what the texture should be. Same goes for buttermilk or cream add small amounts check to see if a patty will hold, then add more if needed.













10726878215_83c51880dd_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






There is the final mix with a formed cake on top













10727177213_78dfcd748b_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






Bread crumbs and old bay for a dredge. I coat the cakes with the bread crumbs then dust with Old Bay.













10726649473_ee96ece51a_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






Ready for the grill or the pan. I did mine on the grill, medium high heat until golden brown, flip once.













10726707304_6e8c9c96ba_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013


















10726910503_22b5a2e33b_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






I test fried one in butter to see how it was going to hold

The rest went onto the grill until golden brown!













10727484983_d66ab24617_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013


















10727325593_4fcbace4f5_h.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Nov 7, 2013






Enjoy!!!!


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 7, 2013)

They stuck together real nice and look beautiful! Old bay is so good with fish.


----------



## link (Nov 7, 2013)

Man I will have to try this, that look great.. Unfortunately no one but me like fish in my family. Do they freeze well?


----------



## leah elisheva (Nov 7, 2013)

My goodness, that's so impressive, all the steps and involvement you put in! What a beautiful job!!! Here's to that wonderful display, as it looks fantastic!!! Terrific to see! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2013)

link said:


> Man I will have to try this, that look great.. Unfortunately no one but me like fish in my family. Do they freeze well?


Yes they do freeze well. I vac pac mine, usually one to a pack. Can reheat in the oven, on the grill  or micro, straight from frozen.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2013)

LeahOceanNotes said:


> My goodness, that's so impressive, all the steps and involvement you put in! What a beautiful job!!! Here's to that wonderful display, as it looks fantastic!!! Terrific to see! Cheers! - Leah


Thanks Leah! Looks like a bunch of steps, but really isn't all that bad. These can be made using all sorts of seafood and combinations of seafood. One of my favorites is to use chopped bay shrimp, chopped scallops, and flaked Dungeness crab, yumm!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> They stuck together real nice and look beautiful! Old bay is so good with fish.


Thanks Todd. There's always a can of Old bay hiding out in our cupboard! I like it on chicken and pork too.


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2013)

I have to make some of this for She Who Must Be Obeyed. She loves fish cakes and I can always use the good graces from making her favourites. Thanks for the idea and recipe.

Disco


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 7, 2013)

Disco said:


> I have to make some of this for She Who Must Be Obeyed. She loves fish cakes and I can always use the good graces from making her favourites. Thanks for the idea and recipe.
> 
> Disco


Your welcome Disco! That is the main reason I grilled these on the BBQ, the SWMBO has been getting on me for cooking with to much butter and fat! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 I would have liked to added some other things, like cheese, and bacon to the cakes, but I had to refrain. I think a dash or two of hot sauce would be good in the mix and she'd let me get away with that!


----------



## disco (Nov 7, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Your welcome Disco! That is the main reason I grilled these on the BBQ, the SWMBO has been getting on me for cooking with to much butter and fat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see your missus is taking care of you. We want years more of your posts!

Disco


----------



## marteenhook (Nov 15, 2013)

This is really superb recipe and your picture collection also awesome. Can't wait to try this recipe. Thanks for this delicious recipe. Keep it up.


----------



## foamheart (Nov 15, 2013)

Those look pretty good, around here we call 'em Boulette or balls. Shrimp balls, garfish balls, crawfish etc..... We make 'em in round balls and deep fry (its the south whatcha expect?). They are always in the carnie foods area when the fair comes to town.

I have always tried to make crab cakes but mine are always a disaster, they fall all apart. Seems my recipe uses Mayo as the binder so it will stay light, guess its so light it can't support itself. LOL

Those look pretty good, and I have some redfish, maybe it would be fun to try it.

Looks pretty tastee, Case. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## so ms smoker (Nov 15, 2013)

Now I know what to do with that fish I have in the freezer.

  Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 15, 2013)

marteenhook said:


> This is really superb recipe and your picture collection also awesome. Can't wait to try this recipe. Thanks for this delicious recipe. Keep it up.


Thanks! Super easy to do and you can spice it up however you like!


Foamheart said:


> Those look pretty good, around here we call 'em Boulette or balls. Shrimp balls, garfish balls, crawfish etc..... We make 'em in round balls and deep fry (its the south whatcha expect?). They are always in the carnie foods area when the fair comes to town.
> 
> I have always tried to make crab cakes but mine are always a disaster, they fall all apart. Seems my recipe uses Mayo as the binder so it will stay light, guess its so light it can't support itself. LOL
> 
> ...


Thanks Foam! Yeah the egg really helps bind these together. I use this same recipe for crab, shrimp, scallops, etc.


So MS Smoker said:


> Now I know what to do with that fish I have in the freezer.
> 
> Mike


That's why I did these cakes, needed to clear out some fish!


----------

